# CONSERVER UN PPS



## Palm49 (21 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Je reçois de temps en temps des "pps" vraiment très intéressants.
Comment les garder sur mon Ipad s-v-p ?

Quand je maintiens mon doigt dessus il me propose seulement "imprimé" 

Merci de votre aide


----------

